# Filling the propane tank for my BBQ



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings All.

We recently purchased a tank for our BBQ at the Costco in Guadalajara (the one at Plaza Galerias). It has North America fittings (the bigger fittings used for BBQ tanks in US & Canada).

Can anybody please give directions to where we can get the tank filled with propane? We live in Chapala.

Please give detailed directions because we get lost really easily (it took us six tries to find Plaza Galeria - lame I know).

Thanks in advance and Happy New Year to everyone.:grouphug:


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Strom White movers can fill the tanks. They are west of Ajijic on the lake side of the Carratera, so on your left as you are driving. They are on a corner and have a pretty big sign. As far as I know they are only open from about 10 AM - noon daily but this may have changed. There is also a place outside of Chapala that I have never been able to find.

I can check the street and distance from a landmark the next time I dry by if you want. I am pretty sure they will be closed for the holiday weekend until Tuesday.

PS It took me about 5 trips to Guad to find Gallerias mall. I go to the newer costco on Lopez Mateo now, much easier to find using the new Joco bypas.


----------



## Oldjuggy (Jan 4, 2011)

*BBQ Propane*

I had some problems with out Barbie. Went to Strom White and spoke to Veronica. She is very knowlagable and told me all about locally purchased propane and it's differences versus NOB gas. Her pointers were excellent and now I can grill half a camel if the mood strikes ... and the grill was much bigger. 
There is also a BBQ shop in Chapala just north of the Pemex (near Soriana) that has a wide variety of BBQ stuff. Sorry for sounding like Hank Hill.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To the original question: You may drive east of Chapala until you pass the pumping station. There is a dirt road to the left, which takes you to the propane refill station.
Alternatively, you might consider buying a 30L tall tank, which will last a very long time, and have the ability to exchange it from the Z-Gaz trucks which ply the streets, delivering the full tank and doing the connection for you.
One more choice, and a good one, is to have a plumber run a gas pipe from your home's bulk system to your BBQ location. That's the most practical, in the long run, and the propane is much less expensive that way.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> ... and the propane is much less expensive that way.


I think the price is nearly the same. The cylinders are a little over 300 pesos for 30 kg of propane, around $10 mxn/kg. The trucks that refill the roof tanks charge around $5 mxn/liter. But propane weighs about 0.493 kg/liter at 25C, so it comes out close to the same price.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I keep watching for the cylinder truck to go by but they rarely drive down my street. Most people here get the big tanks filled. I guess I could flag one down closer to town and give him my address and have him follow me up to R del O.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Grizzy said:


> I keep watching for the cylinder truck to go by but they rarely drive down my street. Most people here get the big tanks filled. I guess I could flag one down closer to town and give him my address and have him follow me up to R del O.


That is what I do. They go by on my street, but never when I am out there. I hear the truck but, by the time I get out to the street, they are gone. So I just hail one that goes by when I am out walking around and follow them back to my house. I have also called the company and asked them to send a cylinder truck to my house. They seem to respond pretty promptly.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Instead of a 30kg tank, you could opt for a smaller 20kg one. If I remember correctly, the deposit for a 30kg tank is around 500 pesos. Don't know the deposit for a 20kg one.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I would probably get the larger one so I could grill more. I have procrastinated filling the small one I have for months now and don't want to worry about refilling it for a long time.


----------

